# Watching Channel 4 Live in Cyprus?



## CarterUSM (May 1, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good, reliable VPN (or indeed, any other means) through which I can obtain Channel 4 Live on my TV? (NB. It must be live, not On Demand). Various people have recommended unblockus.com, but unfortunately it only caters for 4OD. In case you’re wondering why, the Cheltenham Festival starts soon and I’d quite like to watch it at home, rather than traipse down the local bar. 

(I used to be able to watch Channel 4 Live via Filmon, but last time I tried it didn’t seem to be available).

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

CarterUSM said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good, reliable VPN (or indeed, any other means) through which I can obtain Channel 4 Live on my TV? (NB. It must be live, not On Demand). Various people have recommended unblockus.com, but unfortunately it only caters for 4OD. In case you’re wondering why, the Cheltenham Festival starts soon and I’d quite like to watch it at home, rather than traipse down the local bar.
> 
> ...


Try this

How to watch Channel 4 from outside the UK?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Just tuned in and watched channel 4 live. On film on through an android box.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Try: viewtelly - Watch UK Television (TV) Online Anywhere - Any-time FREE

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Try: viewtelly - Watch UK Television (TV) Online Anywhere - Any-time FREE
> 
> Pete


That's a good one for watching telly in bed on the IPad


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just checked FilmOn using my computer and I can watch Channel 4 via FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION and also through the FilmOn HDi player. 

As well as having an android box connected to the TV in the lounge, I also use my laptop connected to a portable TV using a VGA cable in another room.


----------



## PaulDickinson (Feb 28, 2015)

FilmOn through your computer or android box, android boxes easily obtained here, but are a great deal cheaper through Amazon.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

The benefit of an android box bought here is that you get a free demo in the shop, free upgrades and the warranty is with the shop.


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

Can you tell me which Android box is best to use, im not really technical and there are so many different sorts. We are arriving in Cyprus 22 April and need to set up UK tv.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

You will be best advised to select which android box suits you best when you get here, as they are constantly
being changed/upgraded. That which suits one person may not suit another. The computer shops will demo and advise on what will suit your preferences.


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

I thought while we were in UK best to buy one here for half the price.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem with the cheap android boxes is that they are not particularly user friendly. We know people who have bought them and found them it such a bind finding the programmes they want that they have then bought the same system as we have. It is more expensive than the android boxes and there is a yearly subscription but they are easy to use and we have so many channels on the system plus hundreds of films and full series in the video club. Well worth the extra cost IMO.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually I have just googled sky tv prices in the Uk. For the bundle including sports and movies it is 61 pounds per month.
We have all of that plus much much more for around €20 per month. 
I am well happy


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Come on Veronica share which box and service provider , I am sure people would love to know .

My guess is the magbox .


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We originally purchased the Minix 4 android box over fifteen months ago for €99 and it is still working fine - I think the most recent model is the Minix 5 and this costs approx €120 - 140 depending where you buy it. It has FilmOn and Showbox for all the movies.

We recently purchased a Magbox 250 for €150 and pay a monthly €25 subscription and as well as Sky programmes (apart from football which would cost €5 per month more) we can watch 'catch up'. We have the 6mb Cyta internet package and have experienced some buffering/freezing over the past few days.


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Madcow took the words out of my mouth!!!


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

H i Talagirl, just googled the new Android---Minix Neox8-H . I can buy it UK for £88 seems a good buy to me. Not being very technical, as long as we can watch UK tv seems fine!!!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We have only had the Magbox 250 for a week and it is much more user friendly than the android - plus it has catch-up and the sky channels. We just went for the cheapest option when we came to Cyprus which happened to be the MiniX. I would recommend waiting until you get here to see what systems are on offer - also if there is a problem it's easier to fix if you bought it here.


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Talagirl, I think your right, if there is a problem we can sort it there and see what deals we can find .We have got a car hire for first week, try and find a car to buy , then we have to get the Internet in. As you know lots to sort.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madcow said:


> Come on Veronica share which box and service provider , I am sure people would love to know .
> 
> My guess is the magbox .


Yes, we have the magbox250 (x2) Works great for us as for a lot less per month than a sky package in the UK, Dennis gets as much sport to watch as he wants in the lounge while I have all the crime, scifi, animal channels BBC, ITV and anything I want in the office. Then of course there all the full series sets in the video club. 
We got ours through a guy called Simon who we can contact if we have any problems. The server is in Limassol.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

raprog said:


> H i Talagirl, just googled the new Android---Minix Neox8-H . I can buy it UK for £88 seems a good buy to me. Not being very technical, as long as we can watch UK tv seems fine!!!


If you decide to go a for an android take into account that with the current exchange rate, 88pounds is not much less than what you would pay for one here and you would have some back up from the shop you purchase it from. Really not worth buying it there to bring over IMO.
However I still recommend a magbox with subscription for being more user friendly and having a lot more channels available than you will find through an android.

Veronica


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> ...I have all the crime, scifi, animal channels BBC, ITV and anything I want in the office...


...and I thought you were busy working in the office every day!


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Have to agree with what's been said about the magbox , it's ease of use makes it great . We have had our mag250 for 18 months and never had a problem with it . We both do not watch sport so have a basic package , only 6.99€ a month .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> If you decide to go a for an android take into account that with the current exchange rate, 88pounds is not much less than what you would pay for one here and you would have some back up from the shop you purchase it from. Really not worth buying it there to bring over IMO.
> However I still recommend a magbox with subscription for being more user friendly and having a lot more channels available than you will find through an android.
> 
> Veronica


I would recommend the MAG too. It is a wellknown box, not built with Android but with a stable Linux operation system. What service provider, there is many, look for reviews on Google. Personally I would go for a UK based one. With service provider I mean the portal that provide the content, not the seller in Cyprus


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> Have to agree with what's been said about the magbox , it's ease of use makes it great . We have had our mag250 for 18 months and never had a problem with it . We both do not watch sport so have a basic package , only 6.99€ a month .


Which service provider do you use?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> ...and I thought you were busy working in the office every day!


Nah, these days work takes about 30 minutes in the morning unless we happen to have clients around.


----------



## PurplePoppy (Mar 15, 2015)

FilmOn is usually good or via an android box. Also try Halo on the PC. You can get iplayer on there too


----------

